# The Results of a nap at the Beach



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Not sure what the story was here on McFaddin sat. , we spotted it about noon and no one was trying to get it out. A strong southerly wind and high tide pushed water up to cover the hood at 2:00 am Sunday morning. Stopped and took these pics on the way out about 6:30 Sunday evening









We alerted Jefferson county sherrifs and harzardous materials unit thinking of the oil and diesel in the water but 16 hrs. later nothing
Reel

Team ?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that stinks, poor fella, but that's gonna be a pain to get outa there. Wonder what happened to that front blinker light.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I see at least ten trucks and cars each year that surf gets along McFaddin. People just do't understand that the mud just under the sand is not foregiving.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

*Nice truck for sale*

Watch out for that one in the Auto Trader!!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

That ain't the first one of those that beach has had for lunch. Give it a week and there won't be much left sticking out of the sand. Give it a month and there might not be anything showing.
Seen one go under that was so new it still had the window sticker on it.

BTW: When they are that deep in, a wrecker ain't much help.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> BTW: When they are that deep in, a wrecker ain't much help.


Watched a wrecker pull a truck almost in half about two miles past the barricades a few years ago. That mud has huge amounts of suction.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

This one of from a few years ago from about three miles past the barricades


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*Lower Coast Lowrider*

Yep those lower coast drivers sure know how to make a low rider pickup truck
LMAO !! Must have been Repofish !!


----------



## REPOFISH (Jul 19, 2004)

AH HA FISHBAGGER! You've got me mistaken with someone else. LOL My FORD is still running up and down the beach. We've got a lot tougher driving conditions here and know how to handle the beach a bit better. Have you eaten the sandwich yet? LOL See ya SOOOOOOOOON! REPO


----------



## RojoPescado (Dec 17, 2004)

Sweet...mark that spot, so we can fish "structure".


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Was there plates on it? I kinda think after a joy ride, or using it for some illicite purpose people just leave 'em on the beach.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

That nearly happened to me on the left side of san louis pass pier if you are facing the water. I was new to the area and fishing at night. Well I noticed that everyone else was leaving and I just stuck around like a dummy, and I was in a Honda Accord. Well it finally hits me that the tide is coming in so I take off and have to get a running start (about 50 mph) to hydroplane across about 10 ft (across) of water to get off of that sand bar. I was sure kicking myself and nearly lost my car - it's funny now


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

My first thought: was someone finally found a good use for a Ford, but I didn't want to start ther Ford owner against the world fight.
Second thought: was he was going to make an artifical reef but ran out of gas before he reached the 100' mark.
Third: Mark that spot because when they pull it out there will be gut between ther 1st and 2nd bars.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

REPOFISH said:


> AH HA FISHBAGGER! You've got me mistaken with someone else. LOL My FORD is still running up and down the beach. We've got a lot tougher driving conditions here and know how to handle the beach a bit better. Have you eaten the sandwich yet? LOL See ya SOOOOOOOOON! REPO


Repo, I've seen the worst driving conditions that PINS has to offer and they don't compare with those mud pits at HI for eating trucks.
They tell me there are some mud pits at Sargent that are just as bad, but I ain't been there to see them.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

gun doctor...come fish the OSO...you'll find out what a mud pitt is!


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

Sargent has erroded so bad over the years, it has left silt on top of clay. The silt can give a false impression of a firm ground to the unknowing driver. The clay can get ya. 

It can make you bust your a.. in the surf too!


----------

